# Libyans Are Starting To Hatch



## egyptiandan (Mar 20, 2008)

The third clutch of Libyan greeks started to hatch last night. Here's the first one. 










Danny


----------



## cvalda (Mar 20, 2008)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaw sooo cute!


----------



## TestudoGeek (Mar 20, 2008)

oh man....
can we please have more pics? 
congratulations, Danny.


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 20, 2008)

That's wonderful Danny. Can't wait to see more. What I see so far is lovely. Congratulations


----------



## wayne.bob (Mar 20, 2008)

thats so amazing!!!!


----------



## Tatooineboy (Mar 20, 2008)

Congrats! Keep us posted with pictures.


----------



## Coldliz (Mar 20, 2008)

Awww soo cute!! More pics!


----------



## Josh (Mar 21, 2008)

incredible! keep us posted on their progress!


----------



## stells (Mar 21, 2008)

Great pics Danny  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jlyoncc1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wonderful pics Danny.....So sweet!!!


----------



## gtm (Mar 21, 2008)

Great picture - they look kinda grouchy though!!!


----------



## Iluvemturts (Mar 22, 2008)

Lovely
That has got to be the coolest thing ever ....to wach a bunch of babes come into the world.


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 28, 2008)

So cute!!! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## AWAaviatrix (Mar 28, 2008)

Picture perfect!


Misty
5 Sulcata's
3 Leopard's
4 Indian Star's


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 28, 2008)

Thanks Kelly, Tiago, Robyn, Wayne.bob, Jason, Melissa, Josh, Kelly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx, Dee, George, Tracy, Jen and Misty 
He's out and here he is. 





















Danny


----------



## Crazy1 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh, Danny, he is so adorable, beautiful coloration. A perfect little Libyan. Congrats.


----------



## CGKeith (Mar 28, 2008)

That's awesome!


----------



## egyptiandan (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Robyn and Keith 

Danny


----------



## Jentortmom (Mar 30, 2008)

S/he is soo cute Danny, Congrats!!


----------

